# Andreas Scholl



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I found this version of Pompe Vane Di Morte from Handel's Rodelinda. It is performed by Andreas Scholl. See below link for video.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Touching. What a voice, even despite the sound quality of this youtube video (The tonal range of Scholl's voice obviously is greater then this poor quality can handle).

I admit that upon till now I never was into mr. Scholl's recordings, they were reviewed in the paper for classical music in the Netherlands 'Klassieke zaken' a few months ago, and it was in a period that I was not listening very much vocal music. Back then, I remember that I did not thought I would buy them. 

Yet it must have been my musical mood, now in a far more (both secular as well as religious) vocal music period I must say: brilliant, just brilliant.

Breathtaking. I need to buy some Scholl Soon! Thanks for bringing me here.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I love Andreas Scholl - he came to NZ for a concert last year and it was brilliant.


----------



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I love Andreas Scholl - he came to NZ for a concert last year and it was brilliant.


Yeah he is good. He is one of my favourite countertenors I like Jaroussky and Christoph Dumaux also.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I love Andreas Scholl - he came to NZ for a concert last year and it was brilliant.


I'm hoping he will come to the UK, I've not seem him live yet, but I've known and loved the voice for years.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Morganist said:


> Yeah he is good.


Good?…….he's Exceptional!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Andreas Scholl is a god. One of the finest singers of his generation. Never much of an actor, but still an utterly fantastic singer.


----------



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

presto said:


> Good?…….he's Exceptional!


You'll like this then.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/this-piece-is-called-konnen-tranen.html


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

And this:






Hooray for Purcell!


----------

